# Liability concerns for removing swarms and cutouts



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Be ready to dole out at least another 1000 bucks a year for "adequate" coverage. What happens if you rip open a wall and the house falls down on the elderly old lady in the back bedroom while simultaneously incites a stinging incident that puts three people in the hospital? 

If you think it won't happen to you think again. I was of the same mindset until I came home to see 300,000 dollars worth of tools and equipment burning up in our shop fire 5 years ago. With it I still went through a nightmare . Without it I would have been toast.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I have insurance, but I still have the client sign a waiver of liability or I don't perform the removal.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

:thumbsup:Mr.Beeman


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Mr Beeman is right. Spell everything out clearly to homeowner up front. Don't be afraid to put it in the contract & don't be afraid to walk away if homeowners hesitant. You might loose a little work but you'll save yourself a ton of headache.


----------



## Davacoles (Jun 30, 2013)

Does anyone work with a contractor hand in hand? What I'm thinking is, the contractor does any demolition and reconstruction - your role is limited to removing the bees and associated efforts (minor carpentry work while accessing bees, etc). I realize there will be a need for the beekeeper to be somewhat hands on, but I'm thinking you could work with a contractor and under their insurance, etc.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. Unfortunately I think I will pass on offering any of these services.

Phil


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Davacoles, I've done it this way in the past. I had a removal in a column and I had the company that is going to do the repairs come in with me and shore up the structure first. I would do this on anything that is going to become structural.


----------



## rmaxwell (Apr 23, 2014)

Mr.Beeman said:


> I have insurance, but I still have the client sign a waiver of liability or I don't perform the removal.


Does anyone have a waiver of liability form they would like to share? Thanks.


----------

